# Skis for my 4 year old son



## Nick (Feb 4, 2016)

Hey guys, 

Anyone have a pair of skis they want to sell for a 3-1/2 year old? I missed the ski swaps at the start of the season and want to get out there with him in the upcoming weeks and start getting him on the snow for real. I think his boot size is US 8. 

I've got some plastic skis that strap in with snow boots (Thanks, Tin!) but I don't think those will work well at Wachusett. 

Bvibert was also generous to give me some of his edgy wedgies. Anything else I should get for equipment? Harness? 

Want to keep it slow & fun for him - I'd be willing to bet his first day out will be less than 30 minutes


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 4, 2016)

I've got a harness and leash if you want it.


----------



## Nick (Feb 4, 2016)

Would love that, thanks


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 4, 2016)

Nick said:


> Bvibert was also generous to give me some of his edgy wedgies.



How is he supposed to ski now?


----------



## Nick (Feb 4, 2016)

Zing


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 4, 2016)

Nick said:


> Would love that, thanks



Still working in Marlboro? I'll dig it out of the basement. I'm home Thursdays and Fridays or I could just hang it from the mailbox.


----------



## dlague (Feb 4, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> I've got a harness and leash if you want it.



Harness is a good way to start.  Then again, nick, I think we had that chair lift discussion.


----------



## Whitey (Feb 5, 2016)

Nick -

I've got some stuff.   I was going to just donate it to our town's ski swap but I missed it this year.   Let me dig them out tonight.  I'll take some pics and note the sizes.   If its something that will work for you - you can have them, we can just work something out on the shipping charges.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2016)

How about skis for a 10 month old?  My son can pull himself up and steady himself standing while holding onto my legs.  I think he's ready!!!!


----------



## Whitey (Feb 6, 2016)

Nick -

I've got these.   The Blizzards are 120CM, the Heads are 125CM.   You can have them if you want them.   I am sure I've got some boots somwhere in a box in the attic too.   But check that boot size & let me know, "size 8" sounds too big unless you mean a "youth size 8".  My youngest just turned 13 and he wears a 8.5 size boot.

The Blizzards:


The Heads:


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 6, 2016)

Whitey said:


> Nick -
> 
> I've got these.   The Blizzards are 120CM, the Heads are 125CM.   You can have them if you want them.   I am sure I've got some boots somwhere in a box in the attic too.   But check that boot size & let me know, "size 8" sounds too big unless you mean a "youth size 8".  My youngest just turned 13 and he wears a 8.5 size boot.
> 
> ...



Good deal and Nick should take you up on those, but that size is better suited for an 8-9 year old. Nick should be looking for 70-80 skis.


----------



## Whitey (Feb 6, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> Good deal and Nick should take you up on those, but that size is better suited for an 8-9 year old. Nick should be looking for 70-80 skis.



Yikes!   I'm out of practice on the really little kid stuff - sorry.    Ping me in about 4 yrs. . .

I'll dig around some more - i may have smaller.


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2016)

Whitey said:


> Nick -
> 
> I've got some stuff.   I was going to just donate it to our town's ski swap but I missed it this year.   Let me dig them out tonight.  I'll take some pics and note the sizes.   If its something that will work for you - you can have them, we can just work something out on the shipping charges.



That would be awesome! I'll pm you. 

Went yesterday and rented , I'll post up a trip report later


----------



## Nick (Feb 8, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> Good deal and Nick should take you up on those, but that size is better suited for an 8-9 year old. Nick should be looking for 70-80 skis.




I was just googling length bc it sounded long haha. I rented at wachusett last weekend. I'll def get something at a ski swap next year.


----------

